# Kanada (Osten): good to know



## smithie (14. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde im Oktober 2 Wochen in Kanada sein.

Startpunkt ist Toronto. Von dort aus werden wir zunächst an den Eels lake, dann weiter nach Montreal und Quebeck und durch die Nationalparks/Reservate wieder zurück.

Ich möchte gerne ab und an zum Fischen gehen und evt. ein Abendessen fangen.

Dazu ein paar Fragen:

- wie sieht es mit Regularien aus? Ich habe im Netz gefunden, dass man einen Jahresschein bekommen kann (der mit Lachs inkl. kostet nochmal mehr). Kann man mit diesem Schein überall angeln bzw. wie finde ich heraus, wo ich (nicht) angeln darf?

- Ausrüstung: 
Der Plan sieht so aus:
mittelschwere Spinnrute, mit passender Rolle und geflochtener Schnur mit ~18 kg Tragkraft. Als Vorfach hätte ich Stahl oder Hard Mono verwendet. Ich möchte mit Kunstködern fischen.

Was könnt ihr mir hier für Tipps geben?
Welche Art Köder?
Dort kaufen?


- kennt jemand den Eels Lake und kann mir Tipps dazu geben?


Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps & Hilfe.

Danke schonmal


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kanada (Osten): good to know*

Hi, ich war zwar vor ca 12 Jahren mal dort für 2 Wo in der Gegend, nicht weit weg von dort wo du jetzt hinreisen wirst. Wir waren südlich vom "Algonquin Park", im "Camp Kandalore". Natürlich war auch meine Angelrute mit dabei.
Eine mittelschwere Spinnrute reicht dir aus. Hatte damals Schwarzbarsche und Hechte gefangen. Beste Köder waren: Wobbler, Leeches, also Blutegel- Imitate, plasticworms und Spinnerbaits. Vom Preis her in jedem Fall: dort kaufen!!! Nur war ich damals (leider- oder Gott sei dank  ) nicht in einem Angelgeschäft, da ich mein Tackle ja komplett mithatte. Sei übrigens drauf gefasst, dass dir je nach Stelle die Barsche auf den Köder knallen, direkt nachdem er Kontakt mit dem wasser hat  Freue dich auf eine sehr schöne Angelei und hammermäßige, unbeschreibliche Eindrücke!


----------



## smithie (17. August 2014)

*AW: Kanada (Osten): good to know*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, das hilft mir weiter!!


Gibt's noch weitere Leute, die in der Ecke bzw. generell in Kanada waren und noch etwas beitragen können?
I.e.: aktuelle Regularien?


----------



## kridkram (18. August 2014)

*AW: Kanada (Osten): good to know*

Hallo, also ab und an bin ich in Calgary bei Freunden, natürlich gehe ich auch fischen. In Freizeit/Sportshops bekommt man da die Angellizenz für Alberta und eine Broschüre im A4 Format mit Gewässerverzeichnis und allen Regularien dort, in AB gibts keine Lachse in den Flüssen, also braucht es keine Sondergenehmigung. Ich fische da ne 20gr Spinnrute mit 15er geflochtener, Köder kannste ruhig alles probieren, es ist erstaunlich auf was die manchmal beissen.
Viel Spass|wavey:


----------



## smithie (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kanada (Osten): good to know [Ontario / Quebeck]*

Ok, Alberta ist allerdings ein kleines Stück (so 3500 km) weg 

Wir werden uns in Ontario und Quebeck aufhalten.
Wer war noch dort unterwegs und kann berichten?


----------



## cohosalmon (27. September 2014)

*AW: Kanada (Osten): good to know*

Bin viel im westlichen Ontario und suedlich ueber der Grenze angeln gewesen. Ist zwar auch nicht gerade um die Ecke von Deinem Ziel, jedoch sind die Zielfische die gleichen: Barsche, Hechte und Zander - gelegentlich Forellen. Alles was in Deutschland dafuer geht, funktioniert dort auch. Besorge Dir ein paar Blue Fox Spinner in den Groessen von 2-5 - auch paar in grellen Farben. Ein Boot ist meist von grossem Vorteil. Wie schon erwaehnt kann man auch Wobbler schleppen oder werfen. Versuch mal Obeflaechenkoeder wie Popper oder Jerkbaits bei Daemmerung an Baenken und Krautfeldern- viel Spass! Auf Zander wird viel mit Lebendkoeder oder Wurm oder Egel beim Driften gefischt. Einfach leichtes Grundblei, Wirbel, 50 cm Vorfach und Haken. Manchmal helfen Spinnerblaetter vor dem Haken - die Systeme dafuer kriegst Du dort an jeder Tankstelle. Koeder uebrigend auch. Viel Spass!


----------

